# Honda ES6500x



## powerking (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello all, New to the group here...I have a question. I just picked up a sweet ES6500 today for $500! Runs great, just needed a carb cleaning and some cleanup....Question is, what should the no load voltage be? I'm getting 130volts with 64hz @ around 3650rpms(not sure how accurate my tach is!). When I hook up a 1500watt hair dryer to it, it comes right down to 124v. I'm just worried about sensitve electronics.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds about the right amount of drop.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, that's within spec for that model. You're fine; enjoy the great deal you go on that unit; it's NICE. 

[email protected]

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, if you have no idea that how you should clean up the carb from your generator, then it would be best to call in the professionals to get it cleaned as well as serviced properly.


----------

